# Procter & Gamble bought Natura?



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I received this from a friend of mine that owns a Pet Store (I get Salt Water Aquarium Supplies there) 

NOTE: To anyone feeding EVO, Innova, or any foods under the Natura company line, have been bought by Proctor and Gamble... I give it a couple of years before dogs start gettingg sick on that as well. 

I do not feed any of these so not sure if it is true or not but thought I would give everyone a heads up


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought they bought them out some time ago?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

TLI said:


> I thought they bought them out some time ago?


Not sure! Since I do not feed that food I honestly do not follow it.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep, P&G bought them out a few years ago. Which is sad because they are a pretty good food.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't buy anything from a company that contributes toward, testing on animals and I've heard they do..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think a few years back we were trying EVO, and when I heard P&G bought them out, I stopped buying any of their dog foods.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

totally saw this coming >.<


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus had been on Evo around the time of the switch (back a few years...) and I remember not having a choice about continuing feeding because the pet food shop here stopped carrying it. They sent out a mass email explaining the buy-out and how they refused to support such a careless company, and even sent back their current stock of all Natura brands. It's too bad, because there is a very good chance that P&G will not live up to the standards Natura had set. There was also the lawsuit a few years back against Natura because they were not using as good of quality ingredients as they were claiming. We had fed through the timeframe the problem was addressing, so we joined the lawsuit. We waited years and then were finally told a couple months ago that Natura had basically been "let off" and they are no longer being charged. To me, they are just not a trustworthy brand anymore.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

A bunch of dogs and cats died or gotten sick in the past 3 months or so because of their food. 
P & G sent out a "voluntary" recall on EVO, Innova, etc...


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

well see now there's another reason for me to make them homemade meals!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I decided against feeding Evo to our cats because of the recall. Sad, because after my extensive research of wet foods, it would have been one that I wouldn't have fed exclusively, but could have added to the rotation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Think this already happened couple years ago or so.


----------

